# Lumia 1320 firmware



## EmanuelManole (Mar 19, 2016)

Anyone with lumia 1320 , that are having great results with windows 10 on their phone. I want to get a new firmware on mine , so those who have good results , what firmware do you guys have ? What firmware should I go with? I hope by changing the firmware , i will see better performance with windows 10 mobile , because i had freezing/heating and some battery issues .


----------



## djamol (Mar 20, 2016)

Windows 10 Mobile will be only OS updates for older device. Not the firmware. Likely same as technical preview. (less of crash dumps)


----------

